# Nine months old pics + SPAY!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma turned NINE months old (aaah!) last week! :w00t: I don't know how she's growing up soooo fast...time has truly flown by! And because I'm trying to capture as much of her puppyhood as I can, I take about a gazillion pictures of her constantly. Here are some pictures I took over the last week. I'm a little late in posting them...as I've been busy preparing for Emma's spay which was a couple of days ago! Thank goodness everything went well and she is doing just fine :chili: She is sleeping a lot but eating/drinking just fine. She has been wanting to play and run around already so keeping her quiet and still for two weeks is going to be a huge challenge! 

Okay, now for the pics...as usual, I'm posting maaaany:










She decided to lend me a hand with the laundry:









I'm starting to put more bows on her now. I LOVE how they look on her! :wub:









She seems to like making this face a lot after her baths. I wonder what she's trying to tell me? :HistericalSmiley:









Pretty girl after her bath.













































Messy girl! 

















My dogs like their toys. Can you tell??

















Just being cute! :tender::wub2:

















Here's Emma the morning of her spay, checking out all the stuff I had gotten ready for her.

















Thanks for looking!!! We could use some good thoughts and prayers and words of advice over the next few days as Emma recovers from her spay. I have been sooo nervous about it...glad it's finally over...phew!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is sooooo cute!! Love her sweet litlte face. They bounce back quickly from the spay, so glad it went well for her!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh boy, does she have the sweetest face ever! She is still your baby! So glad everything went well with her spay  Sending you kisses, precious Emma!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad everything went well with her spay. Love all the pictures she is stunning.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is seriously stunning! What a beauty  !


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So very pretty! So glad that it's over with! Praying the recovery goes by fast!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I am melting away... she is too much for me to handle. That little tongue hanging out oh my.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She has the cutest face!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Emma, you are just soooo pretty!

I am so glad she is doing well. Such a good sign that she wants to play!
I will keep her in my prayers.

I love the photo of her sticking her tongue out at you


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Emma is sooo gorgeous. How is she 9 months already! I'm so glad the spay went well. 

Recover soon, beautiful girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> She is sooooo cute!! Love her sweet litlte face. They bounce back quickly from the spay, so glad it went well for her!


Thank you, Stacy! It's those FABULOUS genes she got from her daddy, Andrew and of course her mom, Cadie! :wub: Not only is she adorable like both of them, but she has a wonderful temperament like them too! :chili:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, she is just too cute! I think she gets cuter and cuter with age :wub: heal up lil Emma!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Such precious photos of little Emma!!! I know you are very proud and I would be taking as many photos as I could. We need to see her in that cute little onesie. Did you just buy a human newborn and then cut a hole for the tail? Will she had to wear diapers underneath? I haven't ever used a onesie for my 3 girls I've had over the past 32 years, but I think they are too cute!! Shopping would be so fun....what color looks good with her eyes?! lol I think I noticed that she crossed her front legs when laying down. Dolly used to do that....Love!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is a beauty:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I loved seeing all the pictures of Emma. She is beautiful. I hate that their puppyhood flies by so quickly. No matter how many pictures you take, it never seems like enough once they are no longer a puppy. So glad the spay went well. It's always hard not to be a bit nervous about it. 

I also loved the picture of Bailey! :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Emma is sooooo gorgeous!! Nine months seems so grown up, yet she still has that sweet, puppy face. :wub: Love her! And Bailey too; that picture of him and his toy is too adorable! 

I'm praying for a speedy recovery for little Emma from her spay. And thanks to you Nida, for sharing these adorable pictures. I've been having a bad day, but these two faces have really cheered me up.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh is that one beautiful little Fluff!!! What a face on her....and so endearing looking too.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Nida, she is just too cute for words, and she gets cuter and cuter:wub::wub:. She also knows at a very early age how to work the camera:thumbsup:. She just can't seem to take a bad picture. I just want to jump through the screen and take her in my arms.:Sooo cute:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just love looking at pics of your furkids! Of course, it would be better seeing them in person . . . just sayin'!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh Nida, she's growing up fast. Just precious. Glad you got her spay behind you. 
xxxx just wanna kiss her little face...


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

She is so cute, love her hair :wub: Happy 9mo birthday


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love your adorable babies :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Prayers for you, sweet Emma. I am sure mommy is going to make sure you are 100% comfortable during your recovery.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh boy, does she have the sweetest face ever! She is still your baby! So glad everything went well with her spay  Sending you kisses, precious Emma!


Thanks so much Elisabeth! She will always be my baby but I admit I'm a little sad she's growing up sooooo fast. Her first birthday is just around the corner...in November! :w00t:



luvsmalts said:


> Glad everything went well with her spay. Love all the pictures she is stunning.


Thank you so much. I adore Boomer too...he is so adorable!



Summergirl73 said:


> She is seriously stunning! What a beauty  !


Thanks so much!! Emma sends hugs for sweet Bella!



Furbabies mom said:


> So very pretty! So glad that it's over with! Praying the recovery goes by fast!


Thank you Deb. She seems to be doing okay, thank goodness!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I ordered the PeiPod last week and timing couldn't have been better. Emma loves it and has been curled up in it ever since I put it out for her. I think it just makes her feel really secure and safe, which helps especially now when she isn't feeling so great. Here are a couple of pics. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I am melting away... she is too much for me to handle. That little tongue hanging out oh my.


Aww thank you, Beatriz. I feel the same about your two adorable little ones too!



Orla said:


> She has the cutest face!


Thank you Orla. So does Milo!! :wub:



Kathleen said:


> Oh Emma, you are just soooo pretty!
> 
> I am so glad she is doing well. Such a good sign that she wants to play!
> I will keep her in my prayers.
> ...


Thanks so much! Hahaha she sticks her tongue out at me a lot after baths...I have several pics of her doing it. So funny! :HistericalSmiley:



eiksaa said:


> Emma is sooo gorgeous. How is she 9 months already! I'm so glad the spay went well.
> 
> 
> Recover soon, beautiful girl.
> ...


Thank you, Aastha! I know, I can't believe time is flying by so quickly!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Oh, she is just too cute! I think she gets cuter and cuter with age :wub: heal up lil Emma!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much, Marisa! She is a little cutie...but I wish she would slow down on the growing up thing! 



puppydoll said:


> Such precious photos of little Emma!!! I know you are very proud and I would be taking as many photos as I could. We need to see her in that cute little onesie. Did you just buy a human newborn and then cut a hole for the tail? Will she had to wear diapers underneath? I haven't ever used a onesie for my 3 girls I've had over the past 32 years, but I think they are too cute!! Shopping would be so fun....what color looks good with her eyes?! lol I think I noticed that she crossed her front legs when laying down. Dolly used to do that....Love!


Thank you! I didn't even notice that she crossed her legs in the pictures until you pointed it out...so funny! Yes, I bought human baby onesies in the newborn size. I didn't need to cut a hole for the tail...I just snapped two of the buttons around her tail and left the middle one open...if that makes any sense. It's working out pretty well. I just undo the buttons and roll up the onesie for a bit when it's time for her to go potty (like right after eating and periodically through out the day). So far it's working out well and we haven't had to use the e-collar much. 



elly said:


> She is a beauty:wub:


Thanks Cathy!!! Hugs for Mercedes and Whitney!



educ8m said:


> I loved seeing all the pictures of Emma. She is beautiful. I hate that their puppyhood flies by so quickly. No matter how many pictures you take, it never seems like enough once they are no longer a puppy. So glad the spay went well. It's always hard not to be a bit nervous about it.
> 
> I also loved the picture of Bailey! :wub:


Thanks Deb! Yes, exactly...they grow up toooo quickly and no amount of pictures never seems to be enough!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How did I miss this earlier? She is just beautiful...just beautiful. But the time does truly seem to have flown by. I want to kiss her.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

woooow I am in love *_* love her hair! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Emma has such a gorgeous face :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Emma is a beauty. So glad her spay went well. The pic with her sticking out her tongue is adorable.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks just like my little McCartney! She is 9 months old too!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

And I can't get that pitapata to work either....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Fluffdoll said:


> Emma is sooooo gorgeous!! Nine months seems so grown up, yet she still has that sweet, puppy face. :wub: Love her! And Bailey too; that picture of him and his toy is too adorable!
> 
> I'm praying for a speedy recovery for little Emma from her spay. And thanks to you Nida, for sharing these adorable pictures. I've been having a bad day, but these two faces have really cheered me up.


Thanks Marisol!! Awww...I'm sorry you were having a bad day  But so glad Emma and Bailey were able to cheer you up a bit! Hope you're having a better day today. Thanks for your sweet words about my two. 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh is that one beautiful little Fluff!!! What a face on her....and so endearing looking too.


Thank you so much!



lynda said:


> Oh Nida, she is just too cute for words, and she gets cuter and cuter:wub::wub:. She also knows at a very early age how to work the camera:thumbsup:. She just can't seem to take a bad picture. I just want to jump through the screen and take her in my arms.:Sooo cute:


Thanks Lynda! She's been in serious training...Mommy must take lots of pictures and Emma must pose for them!! She is getting a lot better about it!



maggieh said:


> I just love looking at pics of your furkids! Of course, it would be better seeing them in person . . . just sayin'!


Well Maggie, next time you're in town, we simply must get together! B&E would love to see you!!



SammieMom said:


> Oh my gosh Nida, she's growing up fast. Just precious. Glad you got her spay behind you.
> xxxx just wanna kiss her little face...


Thanks Kandis! Time goes by sooo fast!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I. Love. Her. Oh Nida, she is just beautiful. And of course I always love seeing pictures of sweet, sweet Bailey. I haven't been on here much lately but I'm so glad I logged on tonight and saw this post!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey there Emma, happy 9mos!! i'm sorry I didn't post earlier. Looks like you are getting sweeter every day. I like Bailey's expression with his toys, he looks so content. 
is Emma feeling better now?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tashulia25 said:


> She is so cute, love her hair :wub: Happy 9mo birthday


Thanks Natalya! Her hair is a lot of work...but I love it long...I'll try to keep up with it as long as I can!



Katkoota said:


> I love your adorable babies :wub:


Thank you Kat!! We miss you around here...hope you post more often now! Hugs to sweet Snowy and Crystal!



Johita said:


> Prayers for you, sweet Emma. I am sure mommy is going to make sure you are 100% comfortable during your recovery.


Thanks Edith! She is recovering really fast. :chili: 



Sylie said:


> How did I miss this earlier? She is just beautiful...just beautiful. But the time does truly seem to have flown by. I want to kiss her.


Thank you, sweet Sylvia. You are so sweet!



coconoly said:


> woooow I am in love *_* love her hair! :thumbsup:


Thanks so much! Her hair is hard work, LOL, but I do love it too!



Maisie and Me said:


> Emma has such a gorgeous face :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Thank you!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

TLR said:


> Emma is a beauty. So glad her spay went well. The pic with her sticking out her tongue is adorable.


Thank you so much! Yes, I am so relieved her spay went so well...I was sooo nervous!



Chardy said:


> She looks just like my little McCartney! She is 9 months old too!!!


Your McCartney is so adorable! Hope you post more pics of her soon! When's her birthday? 



MoonDog said:


> I. Love. Her. Oh Nida, she is just beautiful. And of course I always love seeing pictures of sweet, sweet Bailey. I haven't been on here much lately but I'm so glad I logged on tonight and saw this post!


Thanks so much, Robin, for your kind words about my two. Hope all is well with you and that you come back more often...we miss you!



Maglily said:


> Hey there Emma, happy 9mos!! i'm sorry I didn't post earlier. Looks like you are getting sweeter every day. I like Bailey's expression with his toys, he looks so content.
> is Emma feeling better now?


Thanks Brenda! Bailey is in love with all toys...he thinks ALL toys in the world belong to him! Poor Emma doesn't have a chance...HAHA! Yes, she is feeling a lot better now and I'm having a tough time keeping her calm! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

McCartney birthday is 11/21!! I am trying to learn how to post pics! I am also keeping her in long coat ... I am glad her spay went well!! We have not done it yet... I am letting her go through one season first- How much does Emma weigh? McCartney is little, she is around 3.4 pounds-- but so full of life! I wish I could freeze her at this age!


----------

